# What batteries do you use? (poll)



## Silver

What batteries do you mainly use?

*Please answer the poll above*
And click all that apply

Feel free to add any comments you may have below
Id be interested to hear your reasons and whether you’ve made any changes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I’m still mainly on 18650s
am thinking of upgrading my gear to 21700s simply for more battery life and less frequent battery changes
But it’s going to be quite an expensive upgrade

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I use both because I still have so many 18650 mods, but 21700 is the way and the light!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac

Those round ones.......hehehe. 21700 only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Silver said:


> I’m still mainly on 18650s
> am thinking of upgrading my gear to 21700s simply for more battery life and less frequent battery changes
> But it’s going to be quite an expensive upgrade


As an MTL vaper, that owns a number of 18650 mods, before upgrading, try out the Samsung 35E Cells ... they're 3350mAH cells rated at 8A continuous ... that's 30W in a single battery mod, or 60W in a dual, and is more than enough for MTL useage. The bonuses being the extra 10+%, the fact that they aren't as popular as say 30Q's, meaning they aren't cloned, and ... that they're considerably cheaper than 30Q's.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> As an MTL vaper, that owns a number of 18650 mods, before upgrading, try out the Samsung 35E Cells ... they're 3350mAH cells rated at 8A continuous ... that's 30W in a single battery mod, or 60W in a dual, and is more than enough for MTL useage. The bonuses being the extra 10+%, the fact that they aren't as popular as say 30Q's, meaning they aren't cloned, and ... that they're considerably cheaper than 30Q's.



Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi 
Will need to have a look for them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Look at this ripoff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> Look at this ripoff
> 
> 
> View attachment 267692



wow @ddk1979 , didn’t think I would see a price like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> Look at this ripoff
> 
> 
> View attachment 267692



this looks better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> wow @ddk1979 , didn’t think I would see a price like that!




And that's the SALE price

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 267704



Good find !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Quite a lot of 21700 batteries being used versus 18650

didnt expect that 

if you haven’t voted yet, please do so on the poll at the top of the thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew

Silver said:


> Quite a lot of 21700 batteries being used versus 18650
> 
> didnt expect that
> 
> if you haven’t voted yet, please do so on the poll at the top of the thread


If they bring out a Vaporesso Gen with dual 21700's I would gradually upgrade to that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stew said:


> If they bring out a Vaporesso Gen with dual 21700's I would gradually upgrade to that.



Vaporesso Gen is a lovely device indeed. Mine is going strong

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

All of the above plus 18350 in some of my short mech tubes. You forgot to add the 18350 @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> All of the above plus 18350 in some of my short mech tubes. You forgot to add the 18350 @Silver



i thought about it
but didn’t want to put it in, because I thought very few used it
should have added it, sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------

